# Thoughts on the brand-new Tissot SeaStar?



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Apologies if this has been discussed before. I tried to search and didn't find anything.

I discovered the other day that Tissot has completely updated their SeaStar. Here is the brand-new design (picture from Tissot's website):









I was quite surprised when I saw this. It represents a radical departure from the previous two generations of SeaStars. And, in my opinion, it's pretty bland. The nicest thing is the changing color on the dial. But the handset is now unremarkable. The bezel, while ceramic, is likewise unremarkable. The date window gets better integrated into the design once again (I didn't like the "two white dots next to each other" of the last design too much) and it's all powered by the now-ubiquitous Powermatic 80.

But it's just so... forgettable. Other than perhaps the blue-to-black dial, there is nothing that causes this to stand out. Even within the Swatch Group brands in Tissot's range. The Hamilton diver at least has some design elements that make it stand out. The Mido diver has that textured dial and the indices are a nice touch too. Okay, perhaps the Certina Action Diver is also about as forgettable. The Oris Aquis is pretty much a modern classic and so on.

The new SeaStar is just one among many. I feel like the previous two generations had something that made it stand out with the funky hour and minute hands and the blue seconds hand on the black version. Although I prefer the version where the date window is integrated into the 3 o'clock index. The 12 and the 6 helped break up what could have been just plain indexes. It was interesting. It was different and unique. (Image found from the web, although I'm sure we all know the old one.)









That has at least some design elements that help it stand out stylistically in a very crowded field. The new one? Meh. The only compelling thing about it is the price: Under €700. A pretty good deal for what you get. But just not very interesting in my opinion.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

I like it far better than the old version. Looks much more professional and not cartoonish like the old version. Plus it has a ceramic bezel and what appears to be a good movement in the Powermatic 80. Also, can't beat it in the bang for buck department.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

I haven't had it in my hand, but from what I see I think it's an improvement over the older models. That chapter ring looks a little suspect to me though.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it just me that sees a lot of Oris Aquis when he looks at it?


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

View attachment 13324057

This one was sooo nice. Mots of character.

I still do have the orange one on steel, my favourite cheap watch for the summertime, or in travel.

The next gen was a P80, ceramic bezel, and applied indexes. I didn't like it that much.

The current is bland and uninteresting imho.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree that the new design is very unexciting. The turn of the century version of the Seastar 1000 is what pulled me into Tissot and I wish they had retained some of its appeal in the current version.








Pic borrowed from Wikipedia.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

leewmeister said:


> I agree that the new design is very unexciting. The turn of the century version of the Seastar 1000 is what pulled me into Tissot and I wish they had retained some of its appeal in the current version.
> 
> View attachment 13326993
> 
> Pic borrowed from Wikipedia.


Wow, this one is great too. Lots of little details, like the 12 o'clock index. Love it!


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

I have this very model, which arrived just in time this past weekend to occupy my time since there was little else to due during the deluge in The Great Dismal Swamp. Despite my reservations, I was pleasantly surprised. The case is well finished. Despite the large-ish 43mm diameter, the lug-to-lug height is 49mm, which makes it wear a bit smaller than one might expect. The case is also reasonably thin for a 300m diver-style watch 

The hands glow like a torch. However, the hour pips are underwhelming both in size and lume. They are much dimmer. Likewise, the pip on the second hand seems small—too small. As in why did they even bother, small. Still, overall the appearance is handsome and ledgible. The blue-to-black dial is actually gorgeous, especially in righter lighting. Tissot thoughtfully matched the date background to the color of the dial, so it’s not visually jarring. Tissot also (thoughtfully) left off the depth rating and meaningless superlatives (professional, diver, etc) from the dial. 

The bezel was a surprise. It has a firm, very reassuring click with zero wobble or play. It’s 120 clicks per complete revolution. The ceramic bezel insert is very shiny, but otherwise ledgible. Nothing much to complain about. 

The crown is large, easy to grip and feels as though it has a sturdy connection to the movement. No wobble. The crown threads seem to be a bit on the sparse side, but I didn’t have any difficulty engaging them after I set the time. 

I haven’t had this watch running long enough to comment on the accuracy. I’ve either worn it or kept it on a wonder to build up the power reserve. I’ll update this later after the watch has had a week or so to settle a bit. Overall, this is a great watch to bang around, take out on the boat, or anywhere else you might find a need for a reliable and sturdy timepiece.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

leewmeister said:


> I agree that the new design is very unexciting. The turn of the century version of the Seastar 1000 is what pulled me into Tissot and I wish they had retained some of its appeal in the current version.
> 
> View attachment 13326993
> 
> Pic borrowed from Wikipedia.


Ahhh these crazy happy times, world was more better, grass greener ... and a lot things been more experimental than they are today. Even tombrider in the movies was more attractive. 
New seastar looks regular. Not bad but regular.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Jezza said:


> I have this very model, which arrived jist in time this past weekend to occupy my time since there was little else to due during the deluge in The Great Dismal Swamp. I must say that despite my reservations, I was pleasantly surprised. The case is well finished. Despite the large-ish 43mm diameter, the lug-to-lug height is 49mm, which makes it wear a bit smaller than one might expect. The case is also reasonably thin for a 300m diver-style watch
> 
> The hands glow like a toarch. However, the hour pips are underwhelming both in size and lume. They are much dimmer. Likewise, the pip on the second hand seems small-too small. As in why did they even bother, small. Still, overall the appearance is handsome and ledgible. The blue-to-black dial is actually gorgeous, especially in righter lighting. Tissot thoughtfully matched the date background to the color of the dial, so it's not visually jarring. Tissot also (thoughtfully) left off the depth rating and meaningless superlatives (professional, diver, etc) from the dial.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the report. As I said, the dial is the one bright spot in my opinion. Glad to see that it doesn't disappoint in real life. And I forgot to mention that the integration of the date window is also nicely done. That's what I liked about the old SeaStar I posted above and why I didn't like it that the update (last generation) decided to move to two white dots. Just never looked right.

Glad to hear about the crown as well. It sounds perhaps like a nitpick, but I've had crowns with lots of feeling and crowns with no feeling. A Seiko SRP I used to own had the most feeling and it was always a joy to use it. Second best are probably my 2824s (Tissot and Longines). Pretty good feeling, but the Tissot actually beats out the Longines. Although mainly because it's the HydroConquest and, with the longer crown threads to screw down, I sometimes can't quite tell if I've moved all the way into the date changing position. On the Tissot there's never a doubt.

Enjoy the new watch!


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

The ceramic bezel has a grayish look to it in different angles of light.


----------



## KingTurck (Jul 24, 2018)

I agree with OP. I love the skeleton hands, and loved the color profile with the light blue second hand. The Powermatic 80 movement is pretty rad though!


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

After 2004, the Tissot Seastar was changed radically - it offered 'too much' in the opinion of Swatch Group. In other words, it looked so nice it might persuade possible Omega buyers to just get a Tissot because it offered a ton of bang for the buck (Tissot and Omega both being owned by Swatch Group). As soon as I can post it for sale, mine is going on the chopping block. Great watch, but I need more tools for the homestead.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I see what the OP is saying. I bought the new Seastar, and I absolutely love the dial , raised indices, and overall heft, but yeah I see where some might think it lacks the character of the previous version. The new Seastar feels like something I can comfortably wear with anything though and looks dressier in my opinion. I have been wearing it






to the office actually, and I have received quite a few compliments on it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Glad I found this thread. I'm getting tired of buying Seiko's with QC problems (misaligned everything) and with their prices rising the mid-tier Swatch brands (Tissot, Certina, Mido, Hamilton etc.) are looking like a better proposition for future watch purchases. I'm thinking about picking up one of the new Tissot Seastars as well as the new green Certina DS Action. Just wish they were both 40-41mm not 43mm which will be pushing my max size for a 6.5" wrist.

I recently was at a dealer and tried on the older Powermatic Seastar 1000. It felt like a quality piece. The bezel has great knurling with snappy clicks and little to no backplay. The Ceramic bezel looked good with the polished finish and etched markers. Unfortunately I'm not a fan of dial markers and the blue second hand. The design, while admittedly is original, was too cartoonish and I don't like it enough to own the watch. I believe the old version was 42mm and the lug width was 19mm. The rubber strap was nice and I have admittedly not handled the bracelet version. But the stamped clasp and divers extension look cheaper than a Seiko diver which is unfortunate at this price (the new models seem to have virtually the same bracelet/clasp). This watch also has an automatic helium escape valve and they unfortunately had to engrave the side of the case saying what it is (very cheesy). The Certina DS Action and Hamilton Khaki Scuba Get a much better machined clasps with a ratcheting Divers extension, though use half links for adjustment (no micro adjust). Why Tissot didn't use this is beyond me (cost savings perhaps)? I'd prefer not to have the display back but it's not a deal breaker either.

The new one looks really good, but I wish it had gotten smaller not bigger (43mm). The new model uses larger lugs with a 21mm lug width (I think). The round hour markers are too small and look funny against the fat bolder hands. The second hand lume pip is laughably too small. The ceramic bezel is a nice feature but from the videos I've seen the printing on it looks quite reflective and disappears at certain angles. If I get one I'll probably get the gradient blue dial on the rubber strap as I'm not a fan of the (what looks to me) cheap bracelet. Overall I think this design is better and at this price you get the awesome combination of the Sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel making this a nearly bomb proof watch. I also like that they got rid of the helium release valve which is an unnecessary feature for 99% of buyers. I think Tissot will be selling more Seastars as this design will appeal to a wider audience, especially with the Powermatic 80 (80 hour power reserve). The gradient blue dial looks like a poor mans version of an Oris Aquis date as well.

There is a video review on YouTube comparing the two (old/new) Powermatic 80 Seastar models (not my video):


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

I like the Seastar range in general, offers great VFM, the watches are sturdy and well made looking like they cost more than they actually do. Slightly of topic but here is mine, one of my few quartz watches, but an absolute steal from Joma.


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the dial and hands on the newer version, but I prefer the engraved ceramic bezel on the previous. As for accuracy, it's been a mixed bag. It seems to hoover around -3.5 to -4 seconds on the winder. On the wrist, it's very accurate. Dial up or dial down resting, it drops to -5 seconds or more. I haven't quite figured out whether the difference is attributable to position or changes in the power reserve. Regardless, it's more than accurate enough. I would prefer it on the fast side, but 4 to 5 seconds per day is more than sufficient.


----------



## Seb-85 (May 19, 2016)

Huh.... doesnt do it for me.....bezel is nice tho. 
I liked a lot the 2nd gen... tried for ages to get one on the second hand market but they sell pretty fast


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

i don't really like it


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mi6_ said:


>


I eyed that blue/black dial when I was purchasing mine. Seeing it again makes me wonder if I made the right choice by getting the silver dial.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

The silver looks good too and is unique for a Divers watch. Always hate picking which colour of a model to get. So easy to second guess yourself.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I like mine more than the new one


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Is anyone able to post a lime shot of the new Seastar? The lume may be the deciding factor on whether I get one or not.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

The lume is not anything special. As a stylish dress diver, hands down I would choose my Tissot (also love the powermatic and accuracy for the price point) over my Seikos...but it cannot beat Seiko lume. The lume is not bad, but it would not be something I would highlight about it. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The lume is not anything special. As a stylish dress diver, hands down I would choose my Tissot (also love the powermatic and accuracy for the price point) over my Seikos...but it cannot beat Seiko lume. The lume is not bad, but it would not be something I would highlight about it. Not sure if that helps.


Yeah I'm not expecting Seiko lume but as long as it lasts for a while and is legible I'd be OK with it. If they had made the hour markers larger I think it would have made the lume better. The second hand lume lollipop is a joke too.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > The lume is not anything special. As a stylish dress diver, hands down I would choose my Tissot (also love the powermatic and accuracy for the price point) over my Seikos...but it cannot beat Seiko lume. The lume is not bad, but it would not be something I would highlight about it. Not sure if that helps.
> ...


Nah, it is passable, but yes the speck of dust/lume on the second hand is laughable. Pretty weak.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

It's lovely, excellent value for money, and too big for me......


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

warsh said:


> It's lovely, excellent value for money, and too big for me......


Oh really? I thought they nailed the size, but I suppose that differs from individual to individual.


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

OP's pics look really sharp!

I'm sure the movement is just fine!


----------



## OmegaRed (Apr 15, 2007)

gh0stleader said:


> OP's pics look really sharp!
> 
> I'm sure the movement is just fine!


+1

The Seastar looks great as a dressy diver


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Well I was just at a Tissot dealer trying on a new Seastar and as expected it wears quite large. I also tried the older 42mm variant back to back which wears much smaller. The old version (42mm) is about 47mm lug to lug and the new one is 49mm. It’s probably wearable but “feels” too large for my small 6.5” wrist. Hopefully the next version in 5 years goes to a 40-41mm which is what this should have been from the get go.


----------



## alphablue597 (Aug 21, 2018)

If the lug to lug is only 49mm, then it will be fine, I don't think that it is large to your wrist (I have the same wrist's size).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

alphablue597 said:


> If the lug to lug is only 49mm, then it will be fine, I don't think that it is large to your wrist (I have the same wrist's size).


It looks really big. The lugs are not only got longer than the older version but they are much thicker. It wears bigger than 43mm in my opinion.


----------



## alphablue597 (Aug 21, 2018)

Don't worry, big watches are popular today, and this Tissot is one of the best watches that you can buy for that money. My first choice was Tissot prc200 powermatic, but I will probably buy this Tissot Seastar.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> alphablue597 said:
> 
> 
> > If the lug to lug is only 49mm, then it will be fine, I don't think that it is large to your wrist (I have the same wrist's size).
> ...


I feel like it looks and feels smaller than what it is. The lugs do not wrap around the case like on my other divers, making them look excessively big.


----------



## juin21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Love it! The photo the OP posted makes it look very plain, but the real life shot by MrJones...is beautiful! Is that a pie pan dial!? The indices are also very raised giving the watch a 3D effect. I love the beveling of the date window as well. The black glossy bezel with the white dial is amazing! The photo the OP posted looks a bit like the Seiko Save The Ocean Blue, except fades outward vs top to bottom sans the whale skin of the Seiko. Regarding Seiko shoddy quality control by another poster, my Seiko Save the Ocean is perfect in every way with +- 3 to 4 seconds. Sorry for your bad luck, but my two Seikos I own have been perfect. The screw down crown on my Seiko is much better than my 2006 Tag WAB2010 Aquaracer with an ETA 2824, which I've now had to replace for the third time. TBH I have no idea why no one has filed a class action against Tag for their crown and tubes in the 2000's that almost every Tag owner I know has had to replace. This was the main reason I will never again buy a Tag.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

juin21 said:


> Love it! The photo the OP posted makes it look very plain, but the real life shot by MrJones...is beautiful! Is that a pie pan dial!? The indices are also very raised giving the watch a 3D effect. I love the beveling of the date window as well. The black glossy bezel with the white dial is amazing! The photo the OP posted looks a bit like the Seiko Save The Ocean Blue, except fades outward vs top to bottom sans the whale skin of the Seiko. Regarding Seiko shoddy quality control by another poster, my Seiko Save the Ocean is perfect in every way with +- 3 to 4 seconds. Sorry for your bad luck, but my two Seikos I own have been perfect. The screw down crown on my Seiko is much better than my 2006 Tag WAB2010 Aquaracer with an ETA 2824, which I've now had to replace for the third time. TBH I have no idea why no one has filed a class action against Tag for their crown and tubes in the 2000's that almost every Tag owner I know has had to replace. This was the main reason I will never again buy a Tag.


Wow, you pretty much nailed everything I like about it. I totally agree about the beveled date window. I also own the STO and I love that dial too, but I hate the window on it. It looks like someone took a box cutter to it. They nailed the details on the new Seastar. One thing my Seiko STO has on it is the crown though. I find the Tissot's crown a bit of a pain to push back in and catch the threads, whereas the Seiko's is smooth and fluid. I feel a bit guilty because my Seastar has been getting less wrist time because I have bought quite a few new watches lately, but it is still the most accurate of all of them thus far and I would also say it is the most versatile. It will be getting wrist time again once I get back from vacation.


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

I’m loving my Seastar 1000. The blue/black dial is nice, and I haven’t noticed any issues with the crown. I have no idea how the ETA C07.111 will stand the test of time, but over the past 46.8 days, I’ve collected 46 data points in various positions (worn or on an approximately 45degree angled winder), and the total daily rate has been -2.41 s/d, with the best-fit line running through -2.36 seconds per day. The fastest 24hr rate has been +0.8, with the slowest at -6.1. Those are NOT bad numbers at all.


----------



## Vecta5 (Mar 13, 2015)

So I know this post was last year but I wanted to share my Tissot Seastar Powermatic I just bought. It is the first two tone watch I have purchased but knew I had to have it when I tried it on. Big Tissot fan and I have to say they hit it out the park with this one. Not to big in my opinion but I have an 8" wrist.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeh i like that one!


----------



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

Here’s mine, I put the rubber band on it myself. It’s just the black dial but I love that it’s cleaner than the older version. I like the hands better and the size. But that’s just me.


----------



## Seastarski (Aug 31, 2019)

Absolutely loving my new Seastar 1000 Blue Gradient on the synthetic strap - I think this current model is far superior in style to the previous. A dealer I spoke to said he couldn't sell the previous Seastar - they wouldn't move. The current model is more refined and less cartoon-like.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not that am in the market myself (I keep telling myself), but I just saw the automatic chrono version, and it is not bad at all.... (help!!!). ;-)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

c3p0 said:


> Not that am in the market myself (I keep telling myself), but I just saw the automatic chrono version, and it is not bad at all.... (help!!!). ;-)


Unless there is a new model of Seastar I don't know about the chrono version is a quartz. It's larger and loses the ceramic bezel for an aluminum one.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> Unless there is a new model of Seastar I don't know about the chrono version is a quartz. It's larger and loses the ceramic bezel for an aluminum one.


Its real, but it turns out it was a limited edition. Hard to find.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

That's the older automatic mode abovel, it's not a limited edition, I have the quartz version which is a nice watch. Shown below is the latest version of the SS quartz chrono . . .


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ah, sorry. You are correct. It is not the new model. But, there is a limited edition one. Looks nice.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/tissot-seastar-1000-chronograph-valjoux-limited-edition-watch-review/


----------



## csfoong (Nov 14, 2018)

Vecta5 said:


> View attachment 14349633
> 
> 
> So I know this post was last year but I wanted to share my Tissot Seastar Powermatic I just bought. It is the first two tone watch I have purchased but knew I had to have it when I tried it on. Big Tissot fan and I have to say they hit it out the park with this one. Not to big in my opinion but I have an 8" wrist.


I acquired this about a month ago and it's a stunner ! Somehow, all the elements blend beautifully together making this a really attractive watch. Not sure how it can achieve 300m water resistance with a display caseback. Then again, this may not be an ISO certified diver.

Love the Powermatic 80 movement which is darn accurate too. I noticed there is a new variant of this movement with Silicium - silicon escapement. This makes the watch slightly more expensive.


----------



## brad361 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mine with Strapcode Super Oyster. I think it’s a great watch, just wasn’t really happy with the original bracelet.


----------



## brad361 (Apr 24, 2015)

csfoong said:


> Vecta5 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14349633
> ...


I wonder the same about the caseback, but I know Oris is 300 meters, same display caseback...which I think is a bit silly, but to each his own.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Seastarski said:


> Absolutely loving my new Seastar 1000 Blue Gradient on the synthetic strap - I think this current model is far superior in style to the previous. A dealer I spoke to said he couldn't sell the previous Seastar - they wouldn't move. The current model is more refined and less cartoon-like.
> 
> View attachment 14435255


I agree that overall the new Seastar is better looking than the old one. However, I still think the round hour markers and lumed lollipop on the second hand are comically small (cartoonish if you will). I think it would be much better looking with larger, bolder hour markers to match the fat hour and minute hands. I also preferred the size of the older 42mm model. The lug to lug length has grown from 47mm to 49mm which is too big for my tastes though.

But you got the best combo. The gradient sun-ray blue dial on the black rubber strap is the one to get. A poor man's Oris Aquis.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’m tempted by these new upgraded Tissot Seastar 1000 models. The ceramic bezel is much better with engraved markings versus the previous printed on shiny markings. They’ve changed the bracelet links and also added a milled portion of the scissor clasp. Nice to see Tissot address some of the issues with this model (cheap bracelet and ceramic bezel).

Probably too big at 43mm and 49-50mm lug to lug for my 6.5” wrist. Though the female end links might make it wearable. The new blue and grey models look great. I see them at over 30% off at a local Canadian AD so extra tempting at only $650 CAD.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

The new Seastar 1000 with the "Oyster style" bracelet has a milled fork, while the version with the "jubilee style" bracelet seems to have a stamped inner clasp. I like the newer SeaStar with 3 lines of text above the 6'0 clock position as opposed to 2 lines of text in the older model. The engraved bezel is nice. I am wearing the SeaStar on my 6.5 inch wrist. I do like the gray as it is different.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

I really like the new grey version and of course the bracelet upgrades. This may be an unpopular opinion but I actually prefer the older shiny numbers bezel. I like how the numbers disappear at certain angles (I'm not going diving so visibility is not an issue for me) and I like the smoothness of the bezel surface. 
As a side note, I feel like the watch wears smaller than 43mm but I have a big wrist so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

debicks said:


> As a side note, I feel like the watch wears smaller than 43mm but I have a big wrist so maybe I'm wrong.


It probably wears smaller because of smaller lug-to-lug and case shape. Also, many divers have the Oyster style cases which are bigger than the slimmer case of the Seastar; the case makes the watch wear smaller.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Seastar has a quick release bracelet so here is Seastar on a strap. Cheap $9 strap from Alix.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I was at my watchmaker’s shop yesterday and they had a good selection of Tissot Seastars. I noticed that all the older 43mm variants of the Seastar 1000 had their bezels upgraded to the newer versions with engraved markings (these previously had the very reflective printed markings on the bezel). I think that’s really cool they updated the bezels on the older variants as well. I’d probably go buy one, but still wish they were smaller around 40-41mm. 43mm wide and 49mm lug to lug is a tad big for me these days. I’m holding out hope for a smaller automatic Seastar variant with a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)

Absolutely love my 2000 professional.


----------

